# Doxa worn by Dirk Pitt



## Ray K (Feb 12, 2006)

In the Clive Cussler novels, when he refers to the "orange Doxa watch" worn by Dirk Pitt, which specific model is he wearing? Is it the Sub 300T? And, did the dial have the US Divers Logo or, just the star above the Doxa Logo? Can anyone post a photo of the vintage "Dirk Pitt" Doxa?


----------



## subpro300 (Feb 2, 2007)

I've read most of CCs older novels but DPs Sub was never specified. You can find phrases like 'orange faced diving watch' or 'old Doxa dive watch'. 
Due to the time when CC wrote his first DP-adventure an due to the fact that CC own a Sub himself I would say it's the same model: a pre-Synchron Sub 300T with USD and sailboat-logo on the back

This is CCs own Sub (pic is take from Pete Millars story of CCs 'lost' watch)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford (Jan 19, 2011)

subpro300 said:


> I've read most of CCs older novels but DPs Sub was never specified. You can find phrases like 'orange faced diving watch' or 'old Doxa dive watch'.
> Due to the time when CC wrote his first DP-adventure an due to the fact that CC own a Sub himself I would say it's the same model: a pre-Synchron Sub 300T with USD and sailboat-logo on the back


That would be my guess as well. I've read that Mathew McConaughey wore two re-issues in the Sahara film, the 600T and 750T, but the Dirk Pitt of the novels would have certainly worn an original 300T.

RS


----------



## Graeme (Feb 11, 2006)

There were 4 or 5 (can't remember which) given to the production. These were the 600. As far as I remember too the 750 was not out by then, it came out after the film. 


Regards
Graeme

Sent from iPhone


----------



## Steve Tracy (Oct 23, 2006)

When Cussler wrote the first Pitt books, the watch Dirk wore would have been the one on Cussler's wrist as pictured above. In the later books, Dirk Jr wears a Doxa orange faced dive watch as given to him by his father. It would be anyone's guess as to which re-issue that would be.


----------

